# Vizio L42HDTV10A Audio Question



## BatteryHound (Nov 27, 2010)

I purchased an EarForce XLC by Turtlebeach headset earlier for my Xbox 360, only to find myself unable to connect them to my TV when I got home. 

I can't seem to find any ports on the back of the TV that are audio output or output-to-headphones, I even went on Vizio's website and contacted them via chat support and I was told that I'd need an adapter in order to reroute the native TV audio to a pair of headphones/speakers/etc.

So can someone tell me what type of accessory I need in order to reroute my TV's native audio to an external audio output device?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Batteryhound


Here's a link that may help you:

http://support.xbox.com/en-us/pages/xbox-360/get-started/console/audio-video.aspx


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

How do you have the xbox hooked up to the TV? HDMI, I'm assuming?


----------

